# Mojo and Chiclet



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

*To the left, to the left* (err right)









DID YOU SEE THAT!?!?









Where'd it go?!?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

omg!! how cute are they...hehe I love the second pic of them there little beaks touching thats to cute


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are adorable! I love the picture when they are both looking down. Aww!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL...that is so FUNNY...thay are cuties!!!!! GREAT pics..


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Pretty babies! They look so much alike..hehe...I like the baby pic in the background too..hehe


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 



Babyluv12 said:


> I like the baby pic in the background too..hehe


Thanks! That is my daughters first halloween pic.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

You can see the little pink spot on Mojo by her leg. That's how we tell them apart, visually.. lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awwww, they are just so adorable!!!!  I love those two cuties.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That looking down photo is too funny. Cute bunny too


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

You have a gorgeous pair there, I just love that picture in the background (sorry I know that was so off topic )


----------

